# 3 style túi xách sao Việt ‘cưng’ nhất khi dự tiệc



## Hotgirl (9 Tháng tám 2012)

*Khi  đi dự tiệc, ngoài bộ cánh bắt mắt, trang điểm rực rỡ thì những chiếc  túi xách là phụ kiện không thể thiếu của các quý bà, quý cô.*

Cùng điểm danh 3 style túi xách sao Việt cưng nhất khi đi dự tiệc:

*Clutch có kiểu quai dây xích*

Những chiếc clutch với phần dây đeo dài luôn được quý cô ưa chuộng bởi  tính tiện dụng và thời trang của nó. Từ những bộ cánh cầu kỳ, sexy tới  điệu đà đều dễ dàng kết hợp với style túi xách này. Chính vì vậy mà Hoàng Yến, Trang Nhung hay điển hình là “nữ hoàng đồ lót” Ngọc Trinh đều rất kết chúng.









 	Bảo Thy










 	Hải Yến










 	Hoàng Yến










 	Người mẫu Thanh Vân










 	Ngọc Trinh




















 	Thanh Hằng










 	Trang Nhung


*Ví bigsize*

Đúng với tên gọi của nó, những chiếc ví cầm tay bản lớn rất tiện dụng  khi chủ nhân của chúng mang theo đồ cá nhân như tiền, thẻ tín  dụng… hay  đồ trang điểm. Chất liệu của chúng thường là da, lụa satin dày… và màu  sắc thì cực sống động và bắt mắt.

Điểm qua một vài sự kiện bạn có thể “phát hiện” ra các sao bự như Thanh Hằng, Ngọc Quyên, Xuân Lan đều rất ưa chuộng.








 	Ca sĩ Quế Vân










 	Huỳnh Bích Phương










 	Ngọc Quyên










 	Phương Linh










 	Thanh Hằng










 	Thúy Hạnh










 	Trà My










 	Xuân Lan


*Clutch cầm tay chất liệu kim loại*

Những chiếc clutch cầm tay nhỏ xíu với chất liệu kim loại bắt mắt đang  là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu của những người đẹp khi dự tiệc. Kiểu dáng nhỏ  xíu rất phù hợp với trang phục điệu đà, diêm dúa. Nhưng nhược điểm lớn  nhất của phụ kiện này là quá nhỏ bé, vì vậy nó xuất hiện như vật trang  trí nhiều hơn tính tiện dụng.

Những quý cô như Mai Phương Thúy, Tăng Thanh Hà, Ngân Khánh… đều rất yêu thích.








 	Hải Yến










 	Linh Nga










 	Ngân Khánh










 	Ngọc Hân










 	Ngọc Trinh










 	Tăng Thanh Hà










 	Kim Thư










 	Trương Ngọc Ánh










 	Mai Phương Thúy













Theo _2 Sao_​


----------

